# Sony officially announces the vlogging focused ZV-E10



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2021)

> The ZV-E10 APS-C Camera Delivers High Quality Video and Audio Performance, Vlog-Optimized Functions and Versatile Connectivity – Perfect for Video Creators
> *SAN DIEGO, CA – July 27, 2021 *– Sony Electronics Inc. today announced the first Alpha series interchangeable lens vlog camera, the new ZV-E10. Designed from the ground up for vlogging and vloggers, the new camera combines Sony’s advanced imaging technology with extensive usability and a custom-built feature set that is optimized for video creators.
> At its core, the ZV-E10 features a 24.2-megapixel (approx. effective) APS-C Exmor™ CMOS sensor and BIONZ X image processing engine to produce high-quality imagery with high-sensitivity, detailed texture depiction and beautiful natural bokeh. Additionally, the ZV-E10 includes the acclaimed vlogging-specific features favored in the popular ZV-1 digital camera including “Background Defocus” that can smoothly switch between a blurred (bokeh) and sharp background, as well as the...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 27, 2021)

This is an every person camera so I get why Sony sent it around to a lot of non-experts for reviews but a lot of those reviews are terrible.


----------



## PerKr (Aug 1, 2021)

Sony's naming conventions are horribly confusing. The other ZV camera is a compact. This should really have been named similarly to all the other E-mount cameras.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 1, 2021)

PerKr said:


> Sony's naming conventions are horribly confusing. The other ZV camera is a compact. This should really have been named similarly to all the other E-mount cameras.


ZV is the Sony vlogging line.
ZV-E10 is basically the APS-C ILC version of the ZV-1.
I think the V stands for vlogging and the Z stands for you would be better off with a G7 X, M50, or M6 II.

(The Canon cameras are not specialized for YouTube or vlogging and Sony should get it right eventually but Canon should beat them to it.)


----------



## PerKr (Aug 1, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> ZV is the Sony vlogging line.
> ZV-E10 is basically the APS-C ILC version of the ZV-1.
> I think the V stands for vlogging and the Z stands for you would be better off with a G7 X, M50, or M6 II.
> 
> (The Canon cameras are not specialized for YouTube or vlogging and Sony should get it right eventually but Canon should beat them to it.)



Yeah, much like the FX3 I suppose... Not that I'm interested in either, I just hate it when a camera is designated in such a way that it isn't instantly obvious what it is and where it sits in the hierarchy (which in turn gives clues on what features may or may not be present).

Not seeing the point of a dedicated vlogging camera myself, what with webcams and phones for going live and just about every camera since the 5D mkII if you're going to be editing your videos anyway. But there must be a market for it...


----------



## Kit Chan (Aug 2, 2021)

PerKr said:


> Yeah, much like the FX3 I suppose... Not that I'm interested in either, I just hate it when a camera is designated in such a way that it isn't instantly obvious what it is and where it sits in the hierarchy (which in turn gives clues on what features may or may not be present).
> 
> Not seeing the point of a dedicated vlogging camera myself, what with webcams and phones for going live and just about every camera since the 5D mkII if you're going to be editing your videos anyway. But there must be a market for it...


It has much better quality than a webcam for going live and doesn't need a capture card to do so (though, any Canon with clean HDMI can do the same thing, albeit this one seems to do it a bit better).

It's nice and compact with a decent built in microphone from the sounds of it with the option to add an external one plus a side flipping screen which makes it well optimized as a compact and easy to carry vlogging camera.

I've also heard the product mode of the ZV1 is really good at it's job and that's in this one too.

I'd recommend this for someone who wants a blogging/vlogging camera and doesn't care about a viewfinder.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 2, 2021)

Kit Chan said:


> It has much better quality than a webcam for going live and doesn't need a capture card to do so (though, any Canon with clean HDMI can do the same thing, albeit this one seems to do it a bit better


HDMI requires a capture card but USB doesn't.



Kit Chan said:


> I've also heard the product mode of the ZV1 is really good at it's job and that's in this one too.


Product Showcase Mode is kind of a gimmick but it does make sense for beginners.
It is nothing more than autofocus with face-detect turned off.



Kit Chan said:


> I'd recommend this for someone who wants a blogging/vlogging camera and doesn't care about a viewfinder.


ZV-E10 has terrible rolling shutter.
It would be fine as a studio camera but so would ZV1.
I would not recommend walking with the ZV-E10 because of the rolling-shutter jello artifacts and the screen is not bright enough.
ZV-E10 does not cost much different than ZV-E1 so I would probably recommend the ZV-E10 with a wider lens than the kit lens.
I still would not recommend either over the M50 or M6 II but I do think it was smart for Sony to design and market cameras directly marketed at vloggers.
Canon has vlogging and creator bundles which people can just pick up from Costco or Walmart without a second thought.


----------

